# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Конфигурация для 7,7

## s_chernof

Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику где скачать конфигурацию для 7,7:)

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику где скачать конфигурацию для 7,7:)


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

glavbuh (05.06.2020), Вяч (14.11.2019)

----------


## tanya837

Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику где скачать конфигурацию для 7,7 для Беларуси. Лучше Мисофт. Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику где скачать конфигурацию для 7,7 для Беларуси. Лучше Мисофт. Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page26

----------


## tanya837

У меня не скачалось(((

----------


## Fltr

> У меня не скачалось(((


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BpP8/oYg4tTSX9

----------

Svetlana_K (12.08.2020)

----------


## ЕленаК25

Скажите пожалуйста скачивание конфигурации платное? все правильно делаю? первый раз здесь.

----------


## Полина72

Добрый день!
Подскажите как установить 1с 7.7 на винду 10

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите как установить 1с 7.7 на винду 10


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MNz/xgVpyht7G

----------


## pokpok

Просьба выложить Камин 1.2.181

----------


## rata

спасибо за ссылку, но выдаёт это:
вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
Выйти Главная страница

----------


## alexandr_ll

> спасибо за ссылку, но выдаёт это:
> вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
> 
> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
> Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
> Выйти Главная страница


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...565#post635565

----------

